# How many grams of carbs in 100g of cooked rice



## Ash1981

I just need to finalise how many grams of carbs/protein/fat isnin 100g of cooked brown.

I had it down as 27grams of carbs in 100g cooked weight but fitday is saying it's as high as 72grams of carbs in 100g in cooked weight????

Please help folks


----------



## Greenspin

Depends on how long you cook it (water content) and many things. I just weigh it dry. Then cook to your taste.


----------



## thermique

Definitely not 72g in 100g cooked, more like 72g in 100g raw.

All depends what type of rice you have. 27g sounds about right.


----------



## Ash1981

So 27g yes

It gets less once cooked yes?


----------



## Ash1981

Bump for anyone?

I've got down as baked pots being considerably leas than rice of cooked carb grams? 21g in pots and 50 g in rice


----------



## liam0810

It's 72g per 100g raw. Once you've cooked it with water that 100g raw will be more like 300g. Therefore it would be about 72g per 300g cooked so about 24 grams per 100g cooked


----------



## Ash1981

liam0810 said:


> It's 72g per 100g raw. Once you've cooked it with water that 100g raw will be more like 300g. Therefore it would be about 72g per 300g cooked so about 24 grams per 100g cooked


Is that your working out or are you just using the figures that I have given?


----------



## liam0810

No it's my working out. I cook brown or long grain rice all the time so know the carb content


----------



## Sharpiedj

77g per 100g UNCOOKED -


----------



## Hotdog147

100g brown rice(cooked weight) is 21g carbs mate :thumbup1:

Edit.....ffs, I think he would of figured it out now since this has been bumped from 18 months ago!


----------



## norman321

Sounds like no one definitely knows. I was looking online a bit and one site says this, and another says that. Pain in the ****


----------



## DanishM

norman321 said:


> Sounds like no one definitely knows. I was looking online a bit and one site says this, and another says that. Pain in the ****


No, it's quite simple. Weight your damn food before cooking it.


----------



## nWo

norman321 said:


> Sounds like no one definitely knows. I was looking online a bit and one site says this, and another says that. Pain in the ****


It's been over 3 years since this thread started, pretty sure he knows by now :laugh: Either way, it's pointless trying to guess when cooked, whereas if you go by the actual uncooked values and weigh it out before cooking, you know exactly what you're getting.


----------



## norman321

Makes sense, thanks.


----------



## Heavyassweights

Ash1981 said:


> I just need to finalise how many grams of carbs/protein/fat isnin 100g of cooked brown.
> 
> I had it down as 27grams of carbs in 100g cooked weight but fitday is saying it's as high as 72grams of carbs in 100g in cooked weight????
> 
> Please help folks


Why cooked weight?


----------



## MyronGainz

Strong bump.


----------



## sneeky_dave

just look on the packet it came in


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy

Did you not learn maths in school?


----------

